# Is it OK to add red cherry shrimp in this tank?



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

This is a 8.6 gallon tank. I have 20+ CPD and Chili Rasbora and ramshorn snails. The fish usually stay around the moss. The plants finally started growing faster, so I'm going to prune and replant to have more plant coverage. 












The water parameters are;
pH 7.6
Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 0.25
GH 5 (89.5)
KH 4.5 (71.6 - 89.5)
I do about 30% water change once a week. I used to do water change twice a week, but I cut it down three weeks ago.


Here are my questions;
1. Is it OK to add red cherry shrimp in this tank? 
2. If so, can I just give them "shrimp food"? I don't have any algae for them to eat in this tank.
3. Do they jump? 


I'll appreciate any advice!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I would think they would be okay. They eat the biofilm...I think that's what it's called...that forms on the plants. You can, however supplement feed. There are many shrimp-specific foods that are tiny pellets.

Unless necessary because of parameters, a 10% water change is better than anything larger.

Oh, I've never had them jump. They one reason they might is because they're being chased. But the left side of the tank is very shrimp-friendly.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I would think they would be okay. They eat the biofilm...I think that's what it's called...that forms on the plants. You can, however supplement feed. There are many shrimp-specific foods that are tiny pellets.
> 
> Unless necessary because of parameters, a 10% water change is better than anything larger.
> 
> Oh, I've never had them jump. They one reason they might is because they're being chased. But the left side of the tank is very shrimp-friendly.


Thank you for the reply, Russell!


The reason why I do bigger water change is biofilm. Even though I am running aeration, it grow on the surface :-( I'm going to do smaller water change. I do want higher Nitrate, hopefully 10ppm or a bit higher. Due to the low Nitrate and the high light, salvinia minima is pale... 


The moss is getting too thick, I have to trim. The reason why the left side of the tank has thick moss and plants is I usually look at the tank from the right and front. I'm going to grow more Hydrocotyle sp "Japan" and rotala on the right side. Then I'll get some shrimp. I have a feeling all the fish and shrimp will stay around the moss :-D


----------

